
Flaw allowed anyone to modify and take control over any .AS domain - 0x0
https://isecguy.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/flaw-allowed-anyone-to-modify-take-control-over-any-as-domain/
======
abritishguy
The more I find out about Stephen Deerhake the more I don't want him anywhere
near anything important.

